# BlueVM Leaving Kansas City



## Magiobiwan (Dec 15, 2013)

Begin Copy/Pasted Email:


Hello,


We have recently decided to move away from our Kansas City location. This is in part due to the poor network performance and consistent downtimes we've seen at the location. This move will occur on Wednesday, December 18, 2013 around 9 AM MST. The VPS in this location will be transfered to our Dallas, Texas location and assigned a new IP address. Since we're doing the migration we'll be transfering all VPS onto our new control panel Feathur at that time as well. Please feel free to open a ticket with any questions or concerns you might have.


Best Regards,


BlueVM Support Team


https://bluevm.com


----------



## Nett (Dec 15, 2013)

Kansas city = WSI?


----------



## DaringHost (Dec 15, 2013)

Net said:


> Kansas city = WSI?


From their "about us" page on their site it looks like they were indeed using WSI in Kansas City: https://www.bluevm.com/about.php


----------



## Jack (Dec 15, 2013)

I thought BlueVM were not selling Kansas city but just keeping it for clients that wanted it?


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, there goes any use I may have had with BlueVM 

Recommendation:  Find some new upstream options.   All your eggs or too many are in the CC easter basket.


----------



## XLvps (Dec 15, 2013)

drmike said:


> Well, there goes any use I may have had with BlueVM
> 
> Recommendation:  Find some new upstream options.   All your eggs or too many are in the CC easter basket.


Come on over to Chicago.


----------



## drmike (Dec 15, 2013)

Wait, that means BlueVM is going IPv6 free, right?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 15, 2013)

> We have recently decided to move away from our Kansas City location. This is in part due to the poor network performance and consistent downtimes we've seen at the location.


I think every low cost provider who sets up a location at WSI/Datashack eventually moves away for those same reasons...which is one of the reasons I won't even consider signing up for an offer in Kansas City. Lenoir, Scranton, and OVH/BHS are also on my list of VPS provider locations I avoid for similar reasons.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 15, 2013)

Drmike, we still have Zurich. And while we "had" IPv6 in KS, we didn't issue any blocks to clients because of HyperVM. If you have a dedicated server with us at WSI, I'll check on what our plans are for those. I have one and I didn't get a separate email with info on that, so I'm checking now and should have an update shortly.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 15, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> I think every low cost provider who sets up a location at WSI/Datashack eventually moves away for those same reasons...which is one of the reasons I won't even consider signing up for an offer in Kansas City. Lenoir, Scranton, and OVH/BHS are also on my list of VPS provider locations I avoid for similar reasons.


That, and every piece of hardware they own is statistically in its twilight years already, so I'd bet failures are pretty common


----------



## peterw (Dec 16, 2013)

Good move to leave Kansas.


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

Shame, Kansas City *should* be a good location since it's closest to center of the US.  Facility everyone uses is hit or miss.   Not seeing tons of negatives about WSI lately.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 16, 2013)

drmike said:


> Shame, Kansas City *should* be a good location since it's closest to center of the US.  Facility everyone uses is hit or miss.   Not seeing tons of negatives about WSI lately.


Honestly WSI has always been able to keep a solid name minus when there was that huge fiber cut.

Joe's & Datashack have been a mess, though.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, Joe's ran for eons with no battery backup and I am certain no generator.  Plus had been a one man show for time initially.  Know there is help there these days and pretty sure they got a generator in place.

Datashack is alright.  WSI owns them / co-owns them.  It's a remote location and most traffic gets backhauled to WSI.   The facility had cooling problems (building wasn't built originally as datacenter).   Problem I see from folks there is random throughput.  Haven't been impressed with raw throughput on supposedly totally open, non capped and entirely idle servers there.


----------



## thekreek (Dec 16, 2013)

I only have one question, what will happen to the VPS that have the DirectAdmin license.

With the move, the IP will no longer work for the license.

Any more details on that matter bluevm?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 16, 2013)

Good question, thekreek. I checked, and unless WSI decides to be generous and continue the licenses for us (doubtful) you'll need to purchase a new one. We can offer them for $5 in Dallas CORRECTION: If you have a license NOW, we will be subsidizing the license for you after the move. You'll get a new license for DA, however we will be paying for it.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 16, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> Good question, thekreek. I checked, and unless WSI decides to be generous and continue the licenses for us (doubtful) you'll need to purchase a new one. We can offer them for $5 in Dallas CORRECTION: If you have a license NOW, we will be subsidizing the license for you after the move. You'll get a new license for DA, however we will be paying for it.


Are you sure Justin thought that through?

If you own your own IP space you're still looking at multiple dollars a month. I know the 'introduction' prices for VPS companies is $5/month. You have a good share of those $2/month 256's or 128's and things like that. You're pretty much taking a loss on every VM for no reason.

I'm all for doing right by the customer but I can't see the cost of licenses being cheaper than whatever the operating costs in WSI are...

Francisco


----------



## BlueVM (Dec 16, 2013)

It's still very much up on our debate table... Jeff posted this thread without us confirming what we were doing one way or another.

There are three prevailing opinions:

1. They have a license now so they should have one after the move.

2. You get what you pay for and since they aren't paying specifically for a license we shouldn't pay for one for them.

3. We should subsidize those who wish to keep the licenses up to the cost of their VPS. So if the license costs us $5 and their VPS is $3 they either need to pay $2 more per month or they don't get it.

I don't like screwing people over, it's never been my business motto or my way of doing things... We don't have enough licenses active that it's going to break the bank one way or another and we aren't moving away from WSI to cut costs... the costs in Texas are actually about equal to those in WSI. I just got tired of the weekly tickets about the quality of service there. At least once a week the whole network would drop (likely due to a DDOS aimed at someone else) and we'd get tickets about it...


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 16, 2013)

These sorts of moves always strike me as grossly unprofessional:


48 hours from now, your VM is being moved
We've decided to move it to Texas
Oh, and we're giving you a new IP
Oh and there will probably be some downtime.  Sorry 'bout that!
I suspect there's nothing in the TOS (which is a two-way document) or on the web site that says "you agree we can move your VM to a new location with 48 hours' notice and break any services you may be offering".

At a minimum, the provider should say "at your next service renewal (which is usually 30 days but could be longer) we are no longer offering service in KC but will be glad to continue your service in Texas."

Announcing a move on short notice maximizes provider convenience and says "our convenience is more important than yours, paying customer".


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

It's tough when these sorts of events happen.

Providers need to give weeks of notice.   Plenty of accounts are on autopilot and people don't have time to deal with migrations, especially with no real warning.

It's unfortunate that BlueVM is having complete network outages like that.  That's how things use to be 2+ years ago with attacks and response by facility (if that's the origin of the outages).

Someone needs to open something competitive in US Central that isn't Dallas or Chicago (which really isn't central).


----------



## BlueVM (Dec 17, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> These sorts of moves always strike me as grossly unprofessional:
> 
> 
> 48 hours from now, your VM is being moved
> ...


If someone requests a refund for that reason I'll approve it. Like I said I'm not in the business of screwing people over...


----------



## peterw (Dec 17, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> These sorts of moves always strike me as grossly unprofessional:
> 
> 
> 48 hours from now, your VM is being moved
> ...


Bad move; Bad timing; bad handling. Is it too much pain to do this by end of month? Give users choice of location?

Is your intension to get rid of the location and your customers?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 17, 2013)

@Magiobiwan @BlueVM

Request to speak freely, Sir!

I use BlueVM since September 27, 2012 on a $5.97/quarter Atlanta HyperVM node, Sir!

The performance was good only a small glitches during the migration in mid February 2013, Sir!

After the migration the performance increased, Sir!

In March 2013 I ordered a $12/year VPS, Sir!

During my sickness I didn't realize that the Atlanta VPS was suspended for resource abuse, Sir!

On September 23 I submitted a cancellation request for Atlanta VPS, Sir!

I also found out that my $12/year VPS is gone (I suspect it is due to New Control Panel Move), Sir! 

I opened a ticket and a new VPS was provisioned in the new Feathur Panel, Sir!

But I'm confused, the VPS is larger and there is not one but two VPS, Sir! 

I haven't opened a ticket yet regarding this as I know BlueVM is still busy migrating, Sir!

So far I have no complain, Sir! 

I still believe in BlueVM, Sir!

End of report, Sir!


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like Buffalo and Swizz are the two calm seas in the Blue Storm.


----------



## thekreek (Dec 22, 2013)

Bluevm how did this end?

In Feathur I was unable to see my Kansas VPS yesterday and at this moment I get an nginx error when trying to log in.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 22, 2013)

thekreek said:


> Bluevm how did this end?
> 
> In Feathur I was unable to see my Kansas VPS yesterday and at this moment I get an nginx error when trying to log in.


I think it has something to do with this: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18776/hard-disk-failure-s1-ny-bluevm

and this


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 22, 2013)

thekreek said:


> Bluevm how did this end?
> 
> In Feathur I was unable to see my Kansas VPS yesterday and at this moment I get an nginx error when trying to log in.


Working on it now. Feathur isn't on the node which had drives fail, but it's 522ing right now. I'm looking into it now and hopefully Feathur will be online again shortly.


----------



## thekreek (Dec 25, 2013)

@Magiobiwan how is the migration going, my VPS has been down, I didnt received any emails (nottice about the change of location, start of the migration, ending of the migration, new IP, license for DA in case it will continue) and yes I double check the email history in WHCMS to see if gmail block any emails from you.

It's sad that it appears that the only way to get news from bluevm is using forums instead of a newsletter or nottices on your site. Im really thinking if I should continue been with bluevm or leave as soon as my plan's end.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 26, 2013)

Open a ticket if you haven't already and PM me the ticket number. I'll get it taken care of right away for you.


----------

